# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Fake Dbol Tabs ?

## iGOTstrongBICEPS

Im getting ready for mynext cycle and was interested in getting Dbol as a kickstart. My source ive never had aproblem with and he was giving me the Dbol tabs basically in a plastic ziplock bag. I got suspicious and backed off and he gave two tablets to show people and ask around if its legit or not. The tabs are round and white with no designs on it. I tasted it and it has a very bitter and sour taste to it. I ll post pics as soon as people start responding.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Sounds like crap. Never except pills in a ziplock thinking they are what you intended on purchasing unless you trust your source with your life.

----------


## iGOTstrongBICEPS

> Sounds like crap. Never except pills in a ziplock thinking they are what you intended on purchasing unless you trust your source with your life.


Ive known him for a long time and hes been a close friend of mine. Hes never effed me over either. Here are some pics.

----------


## iGOTstrongBICEPS

I just find it odd he gave it to me like that.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

They look like my Vitamin C pills.

----------


## iGOTstrongBICEPS

> They look like my Vitamin C pills.


Anything i can do to prove them fake ?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

My opinion, if you are unsure of what they truly are, then don't take them.

----------


## iGOTstrongBICEPS

> My opinion, if you are unsure of what they truly are, then don't take them.


i agree , i just dont want to think this guy just tried to **** me over. If he is i ll cut him off completely and just order my gear via internet.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Wise choice my friend.

----------


## azz10

a plain white pill could be anything mate. but i've seen an ugl lab that is popular in producing plain white pills for their orals. guess if u dont fully trust your source, then its best that u dont use the pills.

----------


## iGOTstrongBICEPS

> a plain white pill could be anything mate. but i've seen an ugl lab that is popular in producing plain white pills for their orals. guess if u dont fully trust your source, then its best that u dont use the pills.


Yeah this guy gets it from a source who presses his own pills. Im not sure i want to risk it, i ve never had probs with any of his other stuff.

----------


## PC650

my buddy used to make dbol and i used to get them in a ziplock bag from him..worked excellent.

----------


## iGOTstrongBICEPS

Im cutting the source off most likely. Making my first gear order via net ... Hopefully i do this right

----------


## HawaiianPride.

If you need source checks, I'll be glad to assist you.

----------


## iGOTstrongBICEPS

> If you need source checks, I'll be glad to assist you.


Thanks bro , i ll let you know in a few minutes.

----------


## azz10

> Im cutting the source off most likely. Making my first gear order via net ... Hopefully i do this right


good idea to cut the source off given plain white pills are too general. good luck with the net order mate. go for the better known labs so u can tell if they're legit.  :Smilie:

----------


## RugbyGuy22

I would say that since there bitter they are probably something... It is kinda weird though that they have no markings on them... I get all of my stuff through my dude in ziploc bags and iv never had any problem with it.... just my opion

----------


## Ibo

Ive seen the same ones. They usually come in a package like this 

http://www.steroidshop.co.uk/new/dianabol_10.htm
Dianabol - UK

----------


## SlimJoe

Can be anything

----------


## dec11

> Ive seen the same ones. They usually come in a package like this 
> 
> http://www.steroidshop.co.uk/new/dianabol_10.htm
> Dianabol - UK


scammer

----------


## F-Genetics

My dbol was pink, but hey it comes in a few colors. I also had mine come in a bag. But it was not sour, it had no taste at all. But then again I was not trying to see what it tasted like. Sorry man.

----------


## Ibo

> scammer


How am i scammer yu idiot... 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...th-these-dbols...
Look.

----------


## X83

Aspirin

----------


## Keithbarthejr

I got the same exact from a guy that says he presses them and i never took them yet. Been having them for a year because i don't know. Did they work?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

----------


## Keithbarthejr

Just a heads up. I started my dbol that i talked about. Small white with no imprints...they are bad azz lmao! Very very good!!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

----------


## TheTaxMan

This thread is 6 years old

----------


## Keithbarthejr

> This thread is 6 years old


I didnt realize but i just posted that i had some a few weeks ago

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

----------

